# Allowing for water retained by the grounds with V60 02



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As I'm using the Hario drip decanter and not a separate v60, brew stand and range server I can't use the double scale method MJWB uses to get accurate weights so if using 30g of coffee with a desired beverage amount of 500g how much should I allow for water retention in the filter?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I find I get 2.2g to 2.3g retained per g of grinds in my V60 01.

I'd be looking more for a brew water weight of 500g for 30g grinds? Say 430-435g beverage weight?

Here's an alternative, put the carafe on the scales, and add 430-435g of hot water, mark the carafe with a sharpie and aim for that line when brewing. this way, you can use a full kettle to keep the heat up, rather than pre-weigh brew water.

Alternative #2 (somebody stop me, or I'll just keep coming up with them...). Pre-weigh the brew water into the kettle. Put the carafe on the scales & tare out. Add filter holder, rinsed filter & coffee dose. Don't tare at this point. Brew, when finished, remove the filter, paper & coffee dose, the scales (if they don't time out) will show brewed coffee weight, less carafe...makes adding specific doses of brew water a bit trickier to guage?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I was also wondering whether it was worth using my kitchen scales which have a ml setting as well as the usual g, lbs, oz etc. What I'd thought of doing was checking between the 2 scales to see if they agree and then using the kitchen scales to measure the brew water and then with the decanter, rinsed filter and grounds on the other scales add the bloom water and then tare.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sure, good plan, brew water to a g or two won't be critical.

How about alt #3:

Big scales, little scales on top of the big scales,

rinse filter, heat carafe, discard rinse water

carafe on top of the little scales & tare them.

Add cone, filter & coffee dose.

Tare big scales, start brewing - big scales show brew water added.

...at end lift out cone, filter & grinds to see what you have in the carafe (little scales), fine tune with a couple more pulses to correct if necessary.

Don't forget to dab, dab, dab so the scales don't time out 

Normal people just weigh the water going in...I feel I'm inflicting my peculiar habits on others...;-) But hey, nothing sadder than the sight of some unemployed scales....Quick, dab 'em! Make them feel loved.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol sounds like an idea worth trying the newer ones have a 60 second time out which seem to reset as they move and don't go off with a weight on them(well they haven't done so far and the kitchen scales time out seem to be measured in minutes as well, not bad for a £10 set from Argos. Now I need a plan to include the AWS Blade scales as well lol, or maybe 3 sets is OTT.


----------

